

How ASCII Lost and Unicode Won (2012) - AndyBaker
http://blog.goosoftware.co.uk/2012/12/05/how-ascii-lost-and-unicode-won/

======
bdfh42
It was all downhill after ASCII took over from EBCDIC
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EBCDIC](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EBCDIC)
from our beloved IBM

